# Newest addition to my arsenal.... East Texas Smoker



## ringtail bbq (Jul 17, 2013)

Just received my East Texas Smoker over the weekend.   I've been burning sticks in it for the last two days to get to know her and season it up.  Not planning on putting any meat on her till Friday. So far she been doing a great job and I'm happy, happy!!  Be more then happy to discuss my experience with them, everything went great.  They are a busy bunch of guys that build awesome units.













photo 3.JPG



__ ringtail bbq
__ Jul 17, 2013





  













photo 1.JPG



__ ringtail bbq
__ Jul 17, 2013






Starting on Friday we are cooking 4 cases of butts and some brisket for volunteers working on a project in Oklahoma.   Having a friend bring his smoker over tomorrow, so we'll be running tandem.

More info and pictures to come....... JB


----------



## themule69 (Jul 17, 2013)

JB

Nice looking smoker.I see years of great Q in your future.

David


----------

